# Useful Reformed Theological Journals



## timmopussycat (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure if this is the correct forum to post this so mods please feel free to move to a better one if needed. 

What are the most useful Theological Journals that you know of that are written from a Reformed Perspective? 
Please omit mention of CPJ and WTJ as I already know about them but am looking for others. 

Thanks


----------



## Prufrock (Jan 5, 2010)

Mid America Journal of Theology (I think that's what it's called - either that or Theological Journal) has very good articles.


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 6, 2010)

Puritan Reformed Journal from PRTS..

Plenty articles from Joel Beeke and others


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 6, 2010)

Besides the ones already mentioned (which I also recommend):

Reformed Theological Journal (from the RPC of Ireland) is worthwhile, even if it's a bit on the short side (the latest issue is 90 pages).

Protestant Reformed Theological Journal is okay. The articles are hit and miss. They usually focus on PR distinctives. I get it for the book reviews. At any rate, the price is right: free. 

Calvin Theological Journal is hit and miss. Some issues have excellent articles by confessionally Reformed folk. But not often, so I let my subscription lapse.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 6, 2010)

The journal _Themlios_ is available free online.


----------



## mvdm (Jan 6, 2010)

Kerux has some insightful articles as well:

Kerux - The Online Journal of Biblical Theology


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jan 11, 2010)

You may also want to add to your list the Reformed Baptist Theological Review and the Founders Journal.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jan 11, 2010)

I know that this thread is about Reformed theological Journals, but I would like to include the Confessional Lutheran newspaper ""Christian News"" as a periodical worth reading. The articles by the Lutheran Giant, Robert Preus alone are worth the subscription.


----------

